# Transport needed FL to CT..(pics aren't pretty)



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone up for another transport? FL to CT 

Meet Lita, neglected, and abandoned sweet Golden gal, who needs transport up north.

She's about 4/5 yrs old  and shouldn't have had to live life as she was.

Here are some of her pics


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor baby. I hope she finds someone who shows her the love and kindness she deserves. What a pretty girl. I don't understand how anyone could treat an animal like this. :no:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How awful! Poor girl! What happened to her?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When are you doing the transport and where is she coming from? And what happened to that sweet girl? I would love to help but just need to know when.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am in Pa, near Harrisburg, does that help?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We can use the same people and route that got Leah to Betty. Where from in Florida to where in CT? And when?

I'll be down around the area I met Carol at to get Leah this weekend if she and I can do the same legs. (If she wants). And then Nala's Mom picked up from me. 

What happened to this poor girl?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Terrible pictures. Respect for all the people who are trying to help.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, it just makes me mad to see a dog like that. I know I'm way out of the way for transport, good luck getting her to CT.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Is she with a rescue now and has an adopter waiting? Where in FL is she?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> When are you doing the transport and where is she coming from? And what happened to that sweet girl? I would love to help but just need to know when.


 
Yup, sure could use your help, she'll be coming thru your area  IF at all possible, if we can pull it off, this weekend would be great, or asap. I'll put together a flexible run sheet today 

She was left chained outside for quite some time, with nothing, to fend for herself where the fleas, ticks, and flies just fed off her.

With all these foreclosures going on, the poor animals a being hit hard by it


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> How awful! Poor girl! What happened to her?


Fleas, ticks, and flies, and an unresponsible owner happened to her


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I am in Pa, near Harrisburg, does that help?


LOL, I'll have to check out, I'll put together a flexible run sheet, so if anyone wants to help out, they can see where they're able to. Will be flexible so we can adjust it to where each pick up and drop off can be planned out by the ones volunteering that leg. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> We can use the same people and route that got Leah to Betty. Where from in Florida to where in CT? And when?
> 
> I'll be down around the area I met Carol at to get Leah this weekend if she and I can do the same legs. (If she wants). And then Nala's Mom picked up from me.
> 
> What happened to this poor girl?


Sounds like the begining of a great plan 

Hopefully we can all get on board on the sames days


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Being in CT I'm sure you won't need me or FM. We weren't needed to help with Leah either. SunnyDelight got Leah through CT via NJ I think.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Is she with a rescue now and has an adopter waiting? Where in FL is she?


No Lisa, she's not with a rescue, and yes, she has me waiting for her. She'll be joining my crew  So it'll be a trip home for this gal


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Being in CT I'm sure you won't need me or FM. We weren't needed to help with Leah either. SunnyDelight got Leah through CT via NJ I think.


Ya never know  we just might, and Barb (Bwos) is in CT also


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Ya never know  we just might, and Barb (Bwos) is in CT also


Yes I know Barb is in CT. I communicated a lot with her when Leaha was being transported. CT is small so most people don't mind driving right through it.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> No Lisa, she's not with a rescue, and yes, she has me waiting for her. She'll be joining my crew  So it'll be a trip home for this gal


God bless you!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am available this weekend


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> No Lisa, she's not with a rescue, and yes, she has me waiting for her. She'll be joining my crew  So it'll be a trip home for this gal


That's fantastic! I wish I could help! Good luck with the transport!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's coming from Tampa, I am her foster mom. She's been here about three days, and she came from a situation of neglect/abandonment. I found out about her through a friend of the neighbor where she was. I am happy to drive her some way, but this time there is no way I can go to Jacksonville. I can only be gone for about three, maybe four hours, at a time, during a given time period, so I can get her to just West of Orlando on I-4... so we'd need someone to do Orlando to Daytona and from Daytona to Jacksonville to get her to Carol.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

More pictures


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I can do sunday...... let me know
beth, moose and angel 

and i now know where the cracker barrel is in nj
beth


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I can do sunday...... let me know
> beth, moose and angel
> 
> and i now know where the cracker barrel is in nj
> beth


Beth You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Losing your house is no excuse for neglect and abuse.
There is no excuse for it.
If I couldn't afford to feed my dogs permanently and for their welfare, I'd get them in rescue.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG....look at that face. What a sweetheart ..... once again Jenna, you're an angel. I so admire all the rescue work you do..... you have a golden heart thru and thru. Sweet, sweet baby, you are homeward bound !!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Losing your house is no excuse for neglect and abuse.
> There is no excuse for it.
> If I couldn't afford to feed my dogs permanently and for their welfare, I'd get them in rescue.


 
Exactly 
I could never walk away and leave my best buds to fend for themselves  or neglect their care, hell my babies see a vet faster than if I need a Dr, lol, and there are times when I have nothing in the fridge I "want" to munch on, but the human and furkids have everything they need and want, lol, spoiled rotten and proud of it


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could help get this sweet girl home. There don't seem to be any transports on the West Coast, which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Bless you for taking this baby in! She is soo lucky to have a great crew of people looking out for her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for taking this sweet girl in. She is beautiful and I am so sorry that she had to suffer but she will have a furever home being spoiled by you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna: Bless you=she is just gorgeous!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cin,

Has Lita been checked for Mange?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Cin,
> 
> Has Lita been checked for Mange?


Yes she has


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ughhhh poor girl, she looks sweet. I posted in the transport thread. I'll be off and on for the next few days but I'll see if I can help once there's a more specific time/place. If I can I certainly will. So I'll keep checking in......


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Bless you all who are helping this girl and all the other rescues that this forum helps with. I can't help in this one, but keep me in mind if there is ever a west coast transport needed.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As I am reading this post and hearing all the Leah volunteers, I'm thinking to myself, but what about Jenna? And wouldn't ya know it, you are involved..........I should have guessed. Thank you both for saving this poor girl.:wave:


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

This is wonderful that this dog has been taken in. However, has she been seen by vet yet? I strongly suggest she be seen and get a medical clearance. From the pictures she could have mange and heaven knows about any other medical problems.

Although I don't know the laws in that part of the country, many states require health certificate to transport a dog over state lines. 

This is not meant to be critical of the out pouring of support for this dog, I want her to be safe and healthy also. Please get a medical clearance before transporting.

Deb


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

If Jenna has been fostering this dog I can bet she has made sure that this dog has seen a vet, she is a VERY responsible dog owner. Both Cindy and Jenna have been involved with dogs for a long time and are not just getting caught up in excitement I can assure you, but thanks for your concern. Kathi






Spudmom said:


> This is wonderful that this dog has been taken in. However, has she been seen by vet yet? I strongly suggest she be seen and get a medical clearance. From the pictures she could have mange and heaven knows about any other medical problems.
> 
> Although I don't know the laws in that part of the country, many states require health certificate to transport a dog over state lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope you are correct. It was not stated anywhere that the dog has been to the vet or any treatment had been advised for the skin condition. 

Vet visits are not cheap, and I hope that a visit was not skipped.

Deb


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yesterday Jenna sent this email*

Yesterday I got this email from Jenna in Florida:

She needs to get to New England. I am fostering her. I just pulled her- she was left abandoned in this condition! I have treated the fleas and worms and vaccinated her. If you know anyone who could help transport, that'd be great. She is a purebred four year old female Golden Retriever.


Her name is Lovely Lita!


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

As long as the "I" in "I have treated her" is meant to mean a licensed Vet, great news! 

Always with a transport, the vet records and meds should be sent along with the dog. A suggestion when posting asking for help with a transport, is list all the needed info someone would need to know to help with a transport, traveling in crate, needs crate, when last seen by vet, any medical issues to be considered while being transported,gets along with other dogs, etc.

Deb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a beautiful Golden and needs help. I sure hope this is only an allergic reaction to fleas. My first thought when seeing the photos was mange. I just remember all the dogs who have been brought into rescue who needed treatment and it looks similar. I can't say for sure. It was just a thought. My childhood dog had this issue a few times. If a Vet has cleared her, that is wonderful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a reaction to fleas to me? We have had plenty of dogs come in looking like this. Good luck with the transport.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> No Lisa, she's not with a rescue, and yes, she has me waiting for her. She'll be joining my crew  So it'll be a trip home for this gal


What a lovely girl. Thanks to you and Jenna for rescuing her. It's amazing what a little TLC can do. Look forward to recovery pictures. Good luck, and good weather for the transport this weekend.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Looks like a reaction to fleas to me? We have had plenty of dogs come in looking like this. Good luck with the transport.


Yup, it was fleas, she's been treated, bathed, whole 9 yards. Lita is not scratching/chewing on herself anymore, and is no longer wearing the cone. I had a lil poodle terrier mix with a severe flea allergy that looked just like that. Kills me that she lived like that, this was so preventable


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a good thing, Cin. I think Mange is contagious and you would want to be 100% sure before exposing her to other dogs. 

I wish Lita a safe trip.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mange*

Mange:

I'm not an expert but I did a little research in the past on Mange and the demodectic is not contagious, but the scartopic is VERY.
Don't know if I have the correct spellings!:doh::doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am not taking Bama on this trip because he has become very interested in every girl he mets if you know what I mean. And I dont want to have to tell him to behave every 5 minutes. He just cant help himself with all the hormones running rampid.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am not taking Bama on this trip because he has become very interested in every girl he mets if you know what I mean. And I dont want to have to tell him to behave every 5 minutes. He just cant help himself with all the hormones running rampid.


LOL 

gotta love those male hormones


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am not taking Bama on this trip because he has become very interested in every girl he mets if you know what I mean. And I dont want to have to tell him to behave every 5 minutes. He just cant help himself with all the hormones running rampid.


 
LOL Really!!??? :satan:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> No Lisa, she's not with a rescue, and yes, she has me waiting for her. She'll be joining my crew  So it'll be a trip home for this gal


Wow! Good luck with her - hope it all works out! I am fostering a senior GR who also had horrible flea dermititis - his coat is coming in really nicely now and his skin is looking better and better. I use Malaseb spray on him - he was getting yeast infections on his skin and the Malaseb works miracles!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Wow! Good luck with her - hope it all works out! I am fostering a senior GR who also had horrible flea dermititis - his coat is coming in really nicely now and his skin is looking better and better. I use Malaseb spray on him - he was getting yeast infections on his skin and the Malaseb works miracles!


Thanks Lisa  Awesome about the senior  (How is the Queen Bee doing?)

How long did it take to start coming in pretty good?

Now is that from the vets or do you buy in stores? I can't remember what we used with our lil dog, was eons ago anyways, and most likely new stuff out by now, lol :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd call the Vet and get their advise. You probably need to have her Vet checked anywho. Hope it clears up quickly. I remember Sibby. It took a while to clear up and then always came back. We didn't have Frontline Plus back in the dark ages.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd call the Vet and get their advise. You probably need to have her Vet checked anywho. Hope it clears up quickly. I remember Sibby. It took a while to clear up and then always came back. We didn't have Frontline Plus back in the dark ages.


 
Let's see, she's seen a vet there, and will see mine when she gets up here. I think that'll about cover it 

Thank God for frontline plus 

I simply asked Lisa where she got it, to be prepared if it's a store type purchase, or a vet prescription, no clue, never heard of it, lol. Will be asking vet about it, if it's a store bought item, and vet ok's it, I'll know where to get it asap  and I'm thankful to Lisa for sending me info that could benefit Lita, who is now Cassi  (Thanks Hooch  I find it comforting when people share what has worked with them  it's a good place to start.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wishing you all the best. It seems you and Jenna have all your basis covered and that is wonderful.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Wishing you all the best. It seems you and Jenna have all your basis covered and that is wonderful.
> 
> Have a safe trip!


 
Thank You 
paws always crossed for all to have safe transports


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Another zipper nosed girl! I'm so in love!!!! Thank you Cindy for taking this precious girl in adn THANK YOU to everyone involved in making this happen!!!!!!


Somebody smooch her for me NOW please!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Google Malaseb Spray - I bought it online, can't recall where. You can get it from the vet as well. Jobey's coat took months to grow in, there will always be places that will never have hair but it looks good.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Google Malaseb Spray - I bought it online, can't recall where. You can get it from the vet as well. Jobey's coat took months to grow in, there will always be places that will never have hair but it looks good.


 
As long as she's happy n healthy, it's fine with me if she has a few balding spots, lol 

And if she has a complex, well we'll just have to get her some fashion wear  :doh:

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> As long as she's happy n healthy, it's fine with me if she has a few balding spots, lol
> 
> And if she has a complex, well we'll just have to get her some fashion wear  :doh:
> 
> Thanks Lisa


When Ruthie was with the volunteer who pulled her, her husband said Ruthie was happy because there were no mirrors in her world! : That's the great thing about dogs - they only know what's on the inside.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> When Ruthie was with the volunteer who pulled her, her husband said Ruthie was happy because there were no mirrors in her world! : That's the great thing about dogs - they only know what's on the inside.


 
LOL  yup, so true


----------

